# what to buy?



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello all, well I am going to get a new light for half of my standard 55 gal. I have been looking at T5Ho lights and was wondering if this is top of the line or if there are better ones out there... this is the one I have been looking at. Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Light T5 HO 2-Lamp Link Fresh Aquarium Light, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies

Any opinions are welcome thank you (also 150 is my budget)

Also more info 2 posts down.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

why only half the tank ?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

eljefe0000 said:


> why only half the tank ?[/QUO
> I am only doing half because I already bought 2 fluval eco bright 24in led light. 7,500K
> I am thinking about moving them both to one side and buying another led for the empty side. I have also been looking at Finnex LED's I was wondering dose anybody know the difrence from Ray 2 FugeRay or Monster? (Links Bellow) I am having a very hard time understanding what one is best. Or is the Fluval one I have already been purchasing better than Finnex?
> 
> ...


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

are you looking to do plants fakies


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

eljefe0000 said:


> are you looking to do plants fakies


I don't know what you mean fakies, But yes I already have a planted 55 tank I am just hoping to upgrade my LED's Do you know the difference from the links above?

Thanks


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

im curious are you able to grow plants with what you have now? fakies i mean fake plants


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

eljefe0000 said:


> im curious are you able to grow plants with what you have now? fakies i mean fake plants


I am able to grow plants now, I would just like to get plants that rquire more high lighting, (the moving of the lights to one side) I also am wondering if the Finnex brand is better than the one I have. I am just trying to get the biggest bang for my buck . 

Thanks, Parkiller


----------



## Gstrobe188 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just puchased Aqueons Moduler LED. They make three different interchangeable LED strips that can be (Max Blue, Day White(included), Colormax) installed in any combonation upto 3. Had It for about a week now and my Ludwigia and Banana plants are all doing great. I used one Day White strip and 2 Colormax. The 24" is $55 and the bulbs for a 24" run about $18. That should keep you under budget. The best thing about this light is if a led goes out you just replace the strip and not the entire light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The planted + gets great reviews on the planted tank.net so that would be the one I would go with personally.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Gstrobe188 said:


> I just puchased Aqueons Moduler LED. They make three different interchangeable LED strips that can be (Max Blue, Day White(included), Colormax) installed in any combonation upto 3. Had It for about a week now and my Ludwigia and Banana plants are all doing great. I used one Day White strip and 2 Colormax. The 24" is $55 and the bulbs for a 24" run about $18. That should keep you under budget. The best thing about this light is if a led goes out you just replace the strip and not the entire light.


RE:majerah1 

Hello all and thanks for the Great advice and your opinions! I decided to go with the Finnex +. I am anticipating getting the light now I will repost and let you know how it all is. On the planted plus for the Red LED's will that help my plants photosynthesize ? Thank you so very much for all the advice, Parkiller*w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes. I have noticed that even though the light level is less on my 40, the plants adore the red LED.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Yes. I have noticed that even though the light level is less on my 40, the plants adore the red LED.


Thanks majerah! I also ordered the fugeray slim for my ten. It's crazy how much more powerful this brand is compared to fluval eco. I first bought 3 fluval eco led's for 24-30gal. For 100 bucks. It only has 31 leds... even the fugeray for desk aquariums has 48 led' s for 40 bucks..... needless to say fluval eco is a rip off. Thanks again majesty for all your knowledge!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will be very happy with the Planted +.


----------

